# Java Mama Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello every one. my coffee shop serve only shade grown coffee and it comes from all over the world. we roast the beans three times a week in small batches and use them as we go, we also bake our pastries from scratch daily, this summer we are serving Gelato (Italian ice cream) with lots of flavors. Free WI-FI to every one til 11 pm every day, we also have live music events almost weekly. very homey atmosphere and friendly service.

More...


----------

